# Open Night Tournament



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Team Bass Xtreme will be hosting its first ever night tournament on July 12th at Alum Creek! The event will be launching from the New Galena ramp. Tournament hours are 7pm until 3am with entry fee set at $80 for pre pays and $85 at the ramp which includes the big bass pot. Come on out and try this great concept. Many , many nice fish are caught during the dark hours.  See everyone there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The event is coming up fast ! This one will surely produce some HAWGS ! Come on out and show us how its done !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather report looks good. Interest has been good so come on out and join in the fun. I look for some HAWGS to be brought to the scales for this one!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

See ya there Phil!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Best of luck tonight and everyone be safe on the water!

Supposed to be a hot one tomorrow!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well the weather was not as nice as originally forcated thats for sure. It stormed for most of the afternoon and evening leading up to the tourny. We were given around an hour and a half break for the start of the event. After that it pretty much stormed off and on the rest of the night. This didnt stop the 16 teams that braved the weather forcast to come out from sticking it out all night. They brought 68 bass to the scales for a total weight of 119.16# and an average of 1.75# per fish ! Here are the results.

1st pl. - Stigall & Shrader with 5 fish weighing 17.16#
2nd pl. - French & Forrestal with 5 fish weighing 11.33#
3rd pl. - "Thick Rick" & Partner with 5 fish weighing 10.07#
4th pl. - Osborn & Cope with 5 fish weighing 9.02#
5th pl. - Cooper with 5 fish weighing 8.60#
5th pl. - Bores & Kolodzaike with 5 fish weighing 8.60#
7th pl. - Casey & Workmanwith 5 fish weiging 7.94#
8th pl. - Imler & Stevens with 5 fish weighing 7.89#
9th pl. - Carver & Jackson with 5 fish weighing 7.11#
10th pl. - Rupert & Keirn with 5 fish weighing 7.07#
11th pl. - Lallier & Althouse with 5 fish weighing 6.80#
12th pl. - Davis & James with 3 fish weighing 6.20#
13th pl. - Palmer & Janowak with 5 fish weighing 5.85#
14th pl. - Ross & Patock with 5 fish weighing 5.52#

A big thanks to everyone that came out to fish with us. Although the numbers were not what we were anticipating , we will be holding a night tournament again in the future. Hopefully the weather will be better next time and no ther tournaments are scheduled the following morning. LOL 

FYI - Dont forget about our Delaware open coming up the 23rd of August!


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Had a great time Phil. I wish there were more summer night tourneys. Summer bass at night is the best. Especially on Alum. Always big ones!


----------

